# I'll give $10 to the first person that can explain to me what's this is about.



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

*I'll give $10 to the first person that can explain to me what's this about.*


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm not sure why I'm even going to bother, BUT...

If I had to, I'd classify this as soul jazz, and the way the trumpet plays the fate motif from LvB's fifth towards the end sounds like a pretty clear reference to Walter Murphy's famous "A Fifth of Beethoven"


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, but the begining has nothing to do with Beethoven at all, they just call out 'Beethoven'... what's the point in that...?

Pretty odd and strange video...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I think it means they like Beethoven and can't get him out of their mind.

The subject of the tune doesn't fit the genre [usually jazz musicians refer to other jazz musicians], but maybe their idea is, somebody will get the hook stuck in their head and try listening to Beethoven.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

No offense to the rest of the band - I quite enjoyed it, but I think the bass player deserves a better band.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*look*

Just send me the 10 bucks.

pay to my paypal account.

LOL

Martin


----------

